# Camp Chef ZG Temperature Fluctuations



## midderchaw (Jul 11, 2018)

I got my new Camp Chef ZG on Monday this week and tonight I did my first cook, two whole chickens.

Temp was set at 275, and throughout the 2 hour cook I saw the temps range from 248 all the way up to 330(!?)

This is my first cook ever on a pellet grill...is this normal?  The low temp seems ok, but that high is crazy.


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry, I should say high of 336 that I saw.  Started taking a time lapse when I noticed the temps getting that high:


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2018)

OK, even though I assume its a digital control, lets look at it like your home A/C. Does it run continuously and maintain the exact temperature. No, it doesn't it modulates a few degrees over and a few degrees under. To maintain your chosen temp. They all do it. Analogs type cookers even worse than digital.

If it was me I would call the smokers customer service. that is an 80 degree delta T, that is too much swing in a digital. They will probably off you a new probe first and then possibly a controller. 

Just guessing but I bet the electronics at least are Chinese and these days they are not very well respected.

https://www.campchef.com/warranty-information


----------



## Geebs (Jul 12, 2018)

I have the Woodwind and I normally see temp swings +- 25 degrees, this is just how it works when feeding the pellets. How High is your chimney cap? I had to adjust this and really got my temp swings under control. At first I was having ranges like yours and after adjusting it to about 1 inch it settled in.


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks guys, I expected temp fluctuations and would be very happy with +/- 25, but 336 is 61F higher than my set temp.  Also, I noticed the meat probes are pretty off (maybe 20F) although I wasn't expecting much from them.  

Geebs, I will check the measurement today after work.  I haven't adjusted it from stock out of the box.  Yesterday's cook, ambient temp was about 80F with no wind...maybe it's the cap, never thought that could have such an effect on the temp.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 12, 2018)

I didnt think that would be mine easier but I had to adjust it a few times before I got within what I thought was a reasonable fluctuation.


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 13, 2018)

I checked the cap gap (haha) and it looks ok to me...  

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 13, 2018)

You may just need to screw it up or down to allow a smaller or bigger gap, thats what I had to do to let the temp fluctuations come within reasonable standard for myself.


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 13, 2018)

I may take it for a "dry run" tonight and adjust as it's running to see if going up or down makes a difference.  Thanks Geebs!

Also, did you install a lid gasket?  Thinking about doing that on mine, but I've read stories against it.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 13, 2018)

Ive havent. Mine does leak out from the lid, but I dont think its going to make much of a difference in flavor with one installed. Mine has becomes seasoned and doesnt leak out a ton now.


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 16, 2018)

Did a cook this weekend and fiddled a bunch, nothing made a difference.  I had the dial set to Low Smoke and saw temps up to 273F.  I had a separate temp probe close to the controller's temp probe and it was within 3 degrees.

I have an email into Camp Chef.


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 26, 2018)

Just wanted to give an update, I got the replacement controller and RTD installed tonight and took it on a dry run on high smoke.  Temps stayed within 25F according to the RTD and within 15F at the grate according to my ThermoPro.  I’m pleased with that.  Next I’ll switch up the pellets, as I’m still running that first bag of Pit Boss.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2018)

midderchaw said:


> Just wanted to give an update, I got the replacement controller and RTD installed tonight and took it on a dry run on high smoke.  Temps stayed within 25F according to the RTD and within 15F at the grate according to my ThermoPro.  I’m pleased with that.  Next I’ll switch up the pellets, as I’m still running that first bag of Pit Boss.



Thats great that they helped you out! That was a bit much of a swing.

I don't know much about all the pellet manufacturers but a little about what I do know. What I have used I have bought from a single source, one of our site sponsors, A-MAZE-N products. They are of consistent quality although their freight is a bit high but I normally receive mine in just a couple a days. They have an excellent assortment of woods also.

This is two, most of the guys here which are going large amounts of smoking and using pellets are try the "Equine Bedding" from any local Feed and Seed, that includes Tractor Supply. Read the bag, it should be 100% corn cob. Corn Cob is one of the preferred flavors to smoke with for both taste and color.

Again glad it all worked out for you and looking forward to seeing some great pictures of your achievements!


----------

